# Flounder Rod Blank Suggestion



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

client looking for a 5 1/2' boat rod for dragging bait over flounder, any favorites you guys can recommend? 

Thanks,

Walt


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Why 5'6"? 

I think you will find that there is a much larger selection of blanks in the 6'6" to 7' range that will do what you need and there may even be some benefits to a longer blank. Otherwise you might want to consider buying a longer blank and cutting it down to what you need.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it will have to be a cut down 6-7' but he was pretty specific about it being 5' 6" . I'm thinking about cutting down one of my mag bass blanks but I'm not sure if there's a better fit out there, and wanted to get other opinions.

Thanks


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

myself I prefer a 7' medhev musky blank for flounder... not so much for the fish but the heavier weights when fishing deep... for shallow fishing the bass blank should be great...


----------

